# Wireless Network no appears. [SOLVED]

## hackum

Hello!

I created one wireless network  here house in one computer.

I have one notebook with Gentoo.

But, no appears the wireless network with the wicd.

some suggestion ?

See:

```

iwlist scan

lo Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0 Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

Last edited by hackum on Tue Sep 06, 2011 11:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge pciutils usbutils wgetpaste

lspci -k | wgetpaste

lsusb | wgetpaste

lsmod | wgetpaste

ifconfig -a | wgetpaste
```

post url's returned

----------

## solamour

While you are at it, share the kernel configuration as well.

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

__

sol

----------

## hackum

lspci -k http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471463/

lsusb http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471465/

lsmod http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471466/

ifconfig -a http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471467/

config linux http://paste.pocoo.org/show/471469/

----------

## Gusar

Supposedly the rtl8192se driver works with this thing. You'll also need firmware, which is in the linux-firmware package (rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin to be exact).

Though to be absolutely sure, post the output of 'lspci -nn'. That's much more interesting, because it shows the pci-id.

----------

## solamour

If your WiFi interface is recognized at all, you should see something like "wlan0" in the following file.

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

__

sol

----------

## hackum

```

*  net-wireless/rtl8192se

      Latest version available: 2.6.0019.1207.2010

      Latest version installed: 2.6.0019.1207.2010

      Size of files: 1,976 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.realtek.com.tw/

      Description:   RTL8191SE/8192SE wireless chipset driver

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-wireless/rtl8192se-firmware

      Latest version available: 2.6.0019.1207.2010

      Latest version installed: 2.6.0019.1207.2010

      Size of files: 1,976 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.realtek.com.tw/

      Description:   RTL8191SE/8192SE wireless chipset firmware

      License:       freedist

```

I installed and still no works.

----------

## solamour

Firmware files are typically stored in "/lib/firmware/" directory. I suggest you check whether "/lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin" is present. If so, just to verify whether we are looking at the right direction, configure your kernel as the following.

```
Device Drivers

   Generic Driver Options

      Userspace firmware loading support (FW_LOADER)

         External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary (EXTRA_FIRMWARE)

            (rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin)

         Firmware blobs root directory (EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR)

            (/lib/firmware/)

```

Once the system is booted, share the output of "dmesg | wgetpaste".

__

sol

----------

## hackum

```

make && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

warning: (AX88796_93CX6 && RTL8180 && RTL8187 && ADM8211 && RT2400PCI && RT2500PCI && RT61PCI && RT2800PCI && R8187SE) selects EEPROM_93CX6 which has unmet direct dependencies (MISC_DEVICES)

warning: (AX88796_93CX6 && RTL8180 && RTL8187 && ADM8211 && RT2400PCI && RT2500PCI && RT61PCI && RT2800PCI && R8187SE) selects EEPROM_93CX6 which has unmet direct dependencies (MISC_DEVICES)

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  MK_FW   firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin.gen.S

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/firmware//rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin', needed by `firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin.gen.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [firmware] Error 2

```

----------

## solamour

Please share the following info.

```
grep -i firmware /usr/src/linux/.config

ls /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/
```

__

sol

----------

## hackum

```

grep -i firmware /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

```

```

ls /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/

ls: cannot access /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/: No such file or directory

```

```

iwlist scan

lo Interface doesn't support scanning

eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning

sit0 Interface doesn't support scanning

wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning: Network is down

```

Last edited by hackum on Tue Sep 06, 2011 10:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## solamour

 *hackum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/
> 
> ...

 

Have you tried the following?

```
emerge -v linux-firmware
```

__

sol

----------

## hackum

Problem Solved!

Thanks you all!

----------

## Kollin

 *solamour wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried the following?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanx!  :Very Happy: 

----------

